# Redacted bank statements acceptable as proof of address?



## Time (20 Jan 2013)

Are bank statements where the transactions have been censored acceptable for proof of address proposes? This is for a local authority and they don't need to know my financial situation.


----------



## Gerry Canning (21 Jan 2013)

They are acceptable , and you are correct in that no-one needs to know your financial situation.


----------



## Raging Bull (21 Jan 2013)

the aim of kyc is to identify residential address its not relvant but some numpty might insist upon it


----------

